# Anyone From LONG ISLAND??



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

I guess not too many from LI??? LOL......


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I do not live on LI but I have some friends who d and train obedience at 
DOGGIE "U" ACADEMY in Bayshore. This is also the site that the LIGRC holds it's annual specialty at.
Hope that helps ​


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I did visit a facility in the Hampton's and was very impressed by the trainer there. She trains dogs so they can be more easily adopted. Now if only I could remember her name.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

FishinBuddy said:


> Does anyone from LI recommend any trainers. I usually do my own training and have had success but my pup now seems like he is too smart to just teach the basics. I want to see how far I can train this guy and want some fresh Ideas. Any recommendations for quality trainers on LI???


Where do you live on Long Island?
It is a big place.
If you live in Nassau County, it's a long ride to go to the Hamptons.
Suffolk County?


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

Judi said:


> Where do you live on Long Island?
> It is a big place.
> If you live in Nassau County, it's a long ride to go to the Hamptons.
> Suffolk County?


That is very true. I live in mid suffolk county close to Pt.Jefferson, Selden, etc.....

I was thinking DoggyU in Bayshore and their facility looks incredible.....Just wanted to know if anybody has used them before.....


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I lived in Nassau County.


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

Did you like any particular trainer in Nassau?


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

Not in LI, but Queens here~
Just to say hi, 
sorry, haven't try any trainer in LI...


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

samchu_mammy said:


> Not in LI, but Queens here~
> Just to say hi,
> sorry, haven't try any trainer in LI...


Hello! I am leaning towards doggieU....I just got off the phone with a trainer and she stopped me in the middle of my call and I heard her talking to a student saying "Great Great Job!, That was an excellent Job" The student said "how do you know you were on the phone" She replied " I know I was on the phone but I was still watching" 

Seem like pretty nice people.....lol....


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

FishinBuddy said:


> Did you like any particular trainer in Nassau?


It was a very long time ago.
The second and last dog I trained with was 15 about 6 years ago.
She had training when she was quite young. It was at an Adult Ed. class in a school. I don't know if they give it anymore.
I have two more Goldens since then but they were trained out of state.
Good luck.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It sure was a long ride from CT to the Hamptons. Got there, turned around when things didn't work out, and drove home! Ugh! It was a beautiful ride though.


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

FishinBuddy said:


> Hello! I am leaning towards doggieU....I just got off the phone with a trainer and she stopped me in the middle of my call and I heard her talking to a student saying "Great Great Job!, That was an excellent Job" The student said "how do you know you were on the phone" She replied " I know I was on the phone but I was still watching"
> 
> Seem like pretty nice people.....lol....


Let me know how it goes, maybe I will send Sam for some formal training too!


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

Kimm said:


> It sure was a long ride from CT to the Hamptons. Got there, turned around when things didn't work out, and drove home! Ugh! It was a beautiful ride though.


Did you take the Ferry? I actually love the hamptons...Being mid 20's it's usually a fun time. Too expensive though.....


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

samchu_mammy said:


> Let me know how it goes, maybe I will send Sam for some formal training too!


For Basic obedience which is above Puppy K isn't too expensive. From Queens you could probably get there in about 45 minutes. My friend knows a bunch of people who train there and they rave about it. The facility looks pretty impressive as well...


----------

